# task name no longer contains thread title



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Hello, I noticed some time back that while viewing a thread (I use Windows XP, by the way), the name of the task, as appears in the task bar is #post<xyz>, where <xyz> is a number with a bunch of digits in it.

The task name used to be the title of the thread, but this no longer seems to be the case. That was convenient, as sometime while reading a post, I might have a reason for wanting to refresh my memory as to the name of the thread I'm reading. Now if have to jump to the OP or go back to the thread list to figure this out.

Any explanation for what's going on here?

ETA: Well, now it's working. The task name is now equalling the thread title. So apparently this is an intermittent problem. But before recently, I don't remember this ever happening.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I see the thread title in both the bottom taskbar as well as the top of the window using XP/IE.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Apparently, this is getting to a problem with multiple people:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=408154


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

Here's it happening to me just a minute ago:









Before I took that screenshot all three tabs where in the form of #post*. I refreshed that last one and that one got the thread title correctly. I refreshed the center one as well. It had the correct thread title momentarily, but as the page finished loading the title reverted back to #post*.

I'm using XP Home and IE 7.0.5730.13

tk


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Any chance this problem will get worked on? It's happening pretty frequently for me, and happens on three different computers, so I don't think the problem is on my end. Or is this just not happening for that many other people, I wonder?


----------

